# Bleached Cotton



## FireFly

So I ran out of Japanese Cotton, so desperately went to diskem and got organic cotton there, (Bleached unfortunately) Not sure if it is my coil build (.5 single coil) on my 454 Big Block or what but after a few hits, My throat felt sore... First time since I started vaping 1.5 years ago. So put it down to the cotton.
I then put my Subtank on with same juice (DIY) with the .5 coil and after a little while my throat felt better. Even Soothed.

Any Others find that "normal organic" cotton does same or is it just me?


----------



## devdev

When I still did such things (organic cotton) I boiled and rinsed it in distilled water 3 times before drying it out

I also used to vape on dischem cotton and it never did that to me unless it was a dry hit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I never had a problem with normal cotton, but then I guess 28 years of smoking toughens you up a little.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

I bought some of the Dischem organic cotton balls to try out since it's dirt cheap (R14.95 for 100). Tried it and loved it. Seems better than the Kangertech Japanese organic cotton. I prefer the taste. It seems more resilient to burning and washing. However, I change it every refill coupled with a wash which is daily so I don't have to wait for my wick to dry and there's probably thousands of wicks in that bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I use Dischem organic cotton balls quite extensively. Been doing so for nearly a year without any problems

I have tried a number of other wicks but I like the taste on the organic cotton for the richer darker juices and for the stronger tobaccoes. 

I like Rayon for the lighter fruitier menthols. I find the Rayon gives me a slightly more crisp flavour on these juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John

That stuff is bleached with HP, maybe try boiling it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jleroux911

The best cotton in my opinion is native wicks it's pricy and it's amazing also lasts much longer before having to re-wick I can't say anything bad about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jleroux911 said:


> The best cotton in my opinion is native wicks it's pricy and it's amazing also lasts much longer before having to re-wick I can't say anything bad about it


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Raslin

jleroux911 said:


> The best cotton in my opinion is native wicks it's pricy and it's amazing also lasts much longer before having to re-wick I can't say anything bad about it


I find that it mutes some of the flavour.


Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> I find that it mutes some of the flavour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



I have to agree...but I do find it gets better with time (like it needs to settle a bit at first). I still prefer Japanese Cotton - keep going back to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

@free3dom, where do you get you cotton from? Seems a little overpriced at some places.


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> @free3dom, where do you get you cotton from? Seems a little overpriced at some places.



They are about the same price everywhere I've seen them (Vape Club, Sir Vape)...R20 for 2 pads. Expensive yes...but I just order some everytime I order other stuff and it starts to add up in quantity 

After buying a full bag of Dischem Cotton, which my grandchildren will probably use one day, I'm not too eager to buy more cotton in bulk 

But I'll stay on the lookout for larger volumes at better prices and let you know if I ever come accross any


----------



## WHITELABEL

I still use Dischem cotton when I run out of rayon and KGD, hasn't given me any problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Cool plan R100 added to every order is a plan. I would be interested in a bulk buy though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Me too @Gambit, I find it's a lighter draw though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

I haven't yet run out of Jap Cotton or Rayon (which is my fallback) so the Dischem Do is just lying here...looking at me...longingly


----------



## Puff&Pass

FireFly said:


> So I ran out of Japanese Cotton, so desperately went to diskem and got organic cotton there, (Bleached unfortunately) Not sure if it is my coil build (.5 single coil) on my 454 Big Block or what but after a few hits, My throat felt sore... First time since I started vaping 1.5 years ago. So put it down to the cotton.
> I then put my Subtank on with same juice (DIY) with the .5 coil and after a little while my throat felt better. Even Soothed.
> 
> Any Others find that "normal organic" cotton does same or is it just me?


 I boiled dischem cotton for 1/2 an hour and been vaping on it for 2 months, can't say that I have noticed anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I`ve got Johnsons 100% pure organic cottn balls. How would one know if it`s been bleached or not? There is no indication on the packaging as to whether it`s bleached or not.


----------



## Puff&Pass

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve got Johnsons 100% pure organic cottn balls. How would one know if it`s been bleached or not? There is no indication on the packaging as to whether it`s bleached or not.


 Chances are 99% that it woulsd be bleached....boil it anyway just to be safe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Puff&Pass said:


> Chances are 99% that it woulsd be bleached....boil it anyway just to be safe.


I think I definetly will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

